# What's it worth?



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Snipe656 said:


> Indeed, I need to figure out how to get access to that ... for ummm ... research purposes.


:angel:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=514620

just don't go crazy on me.. :rofl:


----------

